# Feeding and Supplementing a Wether?



## CroChelle (Jan 27, 2013)

Is what you would feed to a wether different than what you feed to other goats? My grain store says they have a pellet food for goats, not sure of the brand, is this okay? Presently he is just eating hay and grasses that are beginning to come up. We have to pen him up so that he doesn't get the horses sweet feed while they are eating. It would be nice if he had a treat too. Sometimes we give him bits of apples or carrot peelings, but we don't have these all the time. 

Are there certain supplements that he should be getting?

I've read something about baking soda. What is this for and should I just set a bowl out there for him daily for him to take as much as he wants?
Thanks.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pet wethers can live on just hay, as long as their weight is fine. They usually don't need grain.
Any good browse and pasture they can get is even better. It's what their bodies are designed to eat. 
Oh, and vegetables are good for them, but it's best not to feed them any part that might have come in contact with pesticides, etc., such as outer leaves - unless the veggies are organic.
The only supplement I would recommend is loose minerals, with a copper bolus every few months if he looks deficient.
Lots of people do give free choice baking soda, but I don't. It's done to prevent bloat...but I've never heard any evidence that it does. In fact, a couple people on here in the past have had trouble with bloat because their goats ran out of the baking soda that their bodies were used to. Baking soda is the first thing to reach for when _curing_ bloat though. So it's a good idea to keep some on hand...which most people do, in the kitchen. 
I have never offered free choice baking soda and my goats have never had a problem with bloat.
Just my :2cents:


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

The most important thing to keep in mind when feeding a wether is that the calcium/phosphorous ratio should be 2/1. Some say 2.5-3/1 is better. This helps prevent urinary calculi stones, which can be fatal.

It is ok to give a wether grain in his first year as they need the protein and nutrition to support growth. Still, it is best not to give too much, as excessive protein can also be a culprit in bladder stones. I give my boys a meat goat grain that has the correct cal/phos ratio of 2/1. They only get about 1/3C/day. 

It might be a good idea to get your hay analyzed for protein and mineral content. Because my hay is pretty much cal/phos neutral, and that is what they eat the most of, I need to raise the calcium in their diet to get the right ratio. To do this, I give them a handful of alfalfa pellets each day, which are high in calcium. I'm sure there is a formula for figuring out exactly how much to give them to get the ratio correct, but I don't know it. I'm just hoping the amount of alfalfa pellets I am giving them is enough.

Also a good idea to add Ammonium Chloride to his diet. Hoegger Goat Supplies sells it on line. This also helps prevent calculi stones. The dose is 1/4tsp/day/50lbs of body weight. It is nasty tasting stuff, and he will not eat it on its own. I mix mine into their grain/alfalfa pellet ration with apple sauce or agave nectar to disguise it. This could be your little boy's 'treat' when your horses are eating their grain.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I agree. It is not necessary to leave baking soda out free choice, though many do. I've read that the practice started to help prevent goats receiving high grain rations in their diets (lactating does usually) from getting bloat. Goats eating lots of hay and little grain are less susceptible to bloat. Hay has plenty of natural bicarbonates in it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I will add that baking soda deactivates Ammonium Chloride so, feeding both is just a waste of money.

Testing the PH of your water is a good idea too. You want it a neutral 7PH. You can add a small amount of vinager or lemon juice to bring it down if needed. I raise wethers for packing. I have always found that it is good to add a handful or more alfalfa pellets to their diet. I aim for 3 to 1 on their Calcium/ Phosphorus ratio and also limit sugars and starch.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, and don't forget BoSe injections if you live in a selenium deficient area. Or you can also get a selenium/vit E gel to give monthly orally.


----------



## 373farm (Feb 22, 2013)

MissyParkerton said:


> Oh, and don't forget BoSe injections if you live in a selenium deficient area. Or you can also get a selenium/vit E gel to give monthly orally.


How do you know if you are in a selenium deficent area?


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Recently there was a great thread on this site all about it, with a link to a map that will tell you whether your county is deficient or not. I'm sure if you searched this site for it you will find it. I will look too...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TADA! Here are the copper maps. It also has a bunch of other mineral maps: http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/cu/usa.html


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool! That's almost instant gratification! Thanks!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

With goat hikers guidance i have been brave enough to alter my pelleted hay ration to 1/2alf 1/2 Tim in order to get a good overall ratio. i used to be scared of alf. Until I figured out how to run the figures and realized how much feeding mixed grass hay and timothy pellets pulls down that 5:1 ratio.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I totally forgot about urinary calculi.  I use apple cider vinegar instead of ammonium chloride to prevent UC.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

And here's the one for selenium.....

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

During this winter I grained, and fed hay. The only get a cup I. The morning and a cup in the evening, and they are healthy and happy. I won't be graining them come spring and summer time though, by does will though I also put loose minerals in their grain once a week, so they get that as well. I tried to offer it to them free choice but that was just a waste, since they like to knock things over...


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Though I leave minerals out free choice ( in a feeder mounted to the wall of their house so they can't knock it over), I also add 1 gently rounded tsp to their grain every day to make sure they get enough on a regular basis. Wow, 2 cups of grain per day sounds like A LOT for a wether, even in winter. My boys would kill for that!


----------



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a natural, herbal remedy book, for farm animals, and carrots, are a great treat because it helps to repel certain worms, as does a few other things, like pumpkin seeds, black walnut leaves, and pine needles. Other things too. I try to remember moderation though when feeding my goats these things.


----------

